# Permanent reset on USB mouse device (Logitech G5)

## NaiL

Hi,

The problem is this:

 *Quote:*   

> usbhid 2-6.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface
> 
> usbhid 2-6.3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id
> 
> input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input4
> ...

 

This happens every time I try to start X, gpm, or simply 'cat /dev/input/mice'

Some info of my system,

Hardware:

MB: Asus PSE (chipset intel X38/ICH9R)

Software: 

sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

app-misc/hal-info-20071030

sys-fs/udev-115-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3

The mouse is a Logitech G5, that as far i know it's proven to be runnable on linux, and it has been tested to work on M$.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## wyvern5

Is there a USB hub between the mouse and your mobo? If not, try a different USB port.

----------

## NaiL

 *wyvern5 wrote:*   

> Is there a USB hub between the mouse and your mobo? If not, try a different USB port.

 

Yes, it is. 

Is a Genesys Logic USB 2.0 Hub.

----------

## NaiL

When I connect directly the mouse to the tower it doesn't turn on (I mean that there is no light on the mouse) and it's not detected.

In windows and during POST the mouse works fine in any USB port.

I get these messages when it is connected without the hub:

```
hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020
```

I don't understand them, but maybe it helps.

There are the messages when it is connected to the hub:

```
hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

hub 2-6:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 2-6:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-6:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-6.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-6.1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 2-6.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-6.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-6.1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-6.1: uevent

usb 2-6.1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-6.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-6.1: adding 2-6.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-6.1:1.0: uevent

usbserial_generic 2-6.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 2-6.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbhid 2-6.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-6.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input5

usb 2-6.1: link qh1-3804/ffff8100bf8445a0 start 0 [1/2 us]

input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1

usb 2-6.1: adding 2-6.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 2-6.1:1.1: uevent

usbserial_generic 2-6.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 2-6.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbhid 2-6.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-6.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

hiddev96hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-6.1

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

usb 2-6.1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-6.1: Product: USB Gaming Mouse

usb 2-6.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

hub 2-6:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb 2-6.1: link qh8-3804/ffff8100bf844640 start 7 [1/2 us]

usb 2-6.1: unlink qh8-3804/ffff8100bf844640 start 7 [1/2 us]
```

----------

## t0c

Hi I have a similar problem.

I connect my mouse via USB it connects honky dory

```

usb 2-3 new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-3 configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input6

input USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

HID device claimed by neither input, hiddev nor hidraw

```

my usb keyboard works fine, so far, and there exists a device /dev/input/event# with # from 0-5 and #2 when cating outputs garbage when I move the mouse. So far so good. But when xorg.conf is modified to reflect this, the mouse disappears when moved. 

Any ideas?

----------

## gentoo_ram

 *t0c wrote:*   

> Hi I have a similar problem.
> 
> I connect my mouse via USB it connects honky dory
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The thing that stands out in this case is "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd ...".  It should say "ehci_ocd".  Make sure the ehci_hcd module is inserted.  Do a 'modprobe ehci_ocd', I don't think it'll be picked up automatically.  That may be the problem for the OP as well.  Not sure...

----------

